

Sites that use the konami code - srijan4
http://konamicodesites.com/

======
mikejarema
Help grow this list! Here's a jQuery plugin to add the Konami code to your
site in one line: [http://www.gethifi.com/blog/konami-code-jquery-plugin-
pointl...](http://www.gethifi.com/blog/konami-code-jquery-plugin-pointlessly-
easy)

~~~
aespinoza
Thank you! I had been looking for something like this... this will make a nice
eastern egg on our site.

I think things like this are the ones that make technology fun.

I was looking to add eastern eggs to my site, so I got these two links that
show interesting eastern eggs for ideas:

[http://www.compukiss.com/tech-talk/easter-eggs-high-tech-
sty...](http://www.compukiss.com/tech-talk/easter-eggs-high-tech-style.html)

[http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/google/6201814/Google-...](http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/google/6201814/Google-
easter-eggs-15-best-hidden-jokes.html)

------
sreyemhtes
The Internet never ceases to amaze me.

